

WP Engine Raises $15M - gmays
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/14/wp-engine-raises-15m-from-north-bridge-growth-equity-to-invest-in-product-development-accelerate-growth/

======
benjaminwootton
How is this for inspiration from back in 2010?

Http://blog.asmartbear.com/nut-up-or-shut-up.html

Congrats to Jason and the team. Very well deserved success.

~~~
cordie
I just read through some of the comments. So much negativity!

Goes to show how all the little negative "suggestions" and "comments" DO NOT
matter. If people pay you for your service/product that is all that matters...

Great to see such a massive success Jason.

------
sdnguyen90
On the first month I signed up with WP Engine I had a few of my mission
critical WP installs go down for over 6 hours and very spotty performance. I
was contemplating on going back to running it on my own VPS again but
everything has been smooth ever since. I'm pretty glad I stuck it out since I
work by myself it has saved me a lot of time in sys admin work.

I really hope that they add better developer tools. Sometimes I miss the
freedom of self hosting.

~~~
dotBen
What kind of tools would you like? email me ben@wpengine and let me know!

------
jjoe
_According to Brunner, WP Engine still had a good amount of its earlier
funding in the bank, but decided to go ahead and raise now in order to be able
to grow its service quickly._

Are businesses taking on any funding they can now for fear of rough times
ahead? It's as if Janet taking over in Feb is making people nervous and times
seemingly uncertain.

~~~
teej
Common advice is to raise when you don't need it.

~~~
djt
you get better terms this way and is a way to shut out competitors that are
considering entering your space (because they know you can burn money to stop
them getting traction)

If you NEED money, you will find it harder to get

------
newscloud
WPEngine has an awesome affiliate program for bloggers $150 per customer -
dwarfs other programs I've received...I wrote this up:
[http://jeffreifman.com/2013/12/20/top-affiliate-program-
for-...](http://jeffreifman.com/2013/12/20/top-affiliate-program-for-
wordpress-bloggers/)

~~~
smoyer
Hmmm ... advertising on HN? Do you get a cut of each new affiliate that signs
up too?

~~~
dangrossman
He'd get a cut of the referral's sales, that's why the link to sign up is
itself a referral link as well. This comment is spammy as it gets.

